# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Đêm nhạc giao lưu kết hợp xem pháo hoa Đà Nẵng.

## caibatvangtho

Pháo hoa Đà Nẵng dần trở thành một lễ hội văn hóa của thành phố và dần trở thành một sự kiện thường niên của thành phố du lịch Đà Nẵng được du khách gần xa biết đến cứ mỗi độ hè về.
Đến hẹn lại lên, “Cuộc thi trình diễn pháo hoa quốc tế” diễn ra vào cuối tháng 4 năm nay là cuộc tranh tài khẳng định đẳng cấp của 04 cường quốc: Canada, Trung Quốc, Pháp, Ý và đội chủ nhà Việt Nam, Pháo hoa Đà Nẵng được trông đợi như một sự kiện văn hóa – du lịch tiêu biểu thu hút du khách trên mọi miền đất nước cùng qui tụ về trung tâm thành phố Đà Nẵng để hòa mình vào thời khắc của những vũ điệu pháo hoa rực rỡ.






Nhằm tạo cho du khách không gian ấm cúng vừa ngắm pháo hoa vừa thưởng thức những món ăn dân dã đậm chất phố núi Sơn Trà , Ban Quản lý Bán đảo Sơn Trà và các bãi biển du lịch Đà Nẵng tổ chức đêm giao lưu ca nhạc tại Biệt thự mẫu – Bán đảo Sơn trà với chủ đề ““Sắc màu Đà Nẵng” vào hai đêm 29 và 30/04/2012.Chương trình nay mong rằng sẽ góp một phần nhỏ cho các hoạt động du lịch Đà Nẵng.


Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ về BQL bán đảo Sơn Trà và các bãi biển du lịch Đà Nẵng. SĐT: 0934817812 (Chị Huyền Trang) hoặc 0905662369 (Chị Kim Trang)

----------

